# posting videos



## ironsidephoto (Dec 20, 2007)

hey all,

so i just posted some video slideshows that i've made for clients using iMovie on my website (home->gallery->videos). they're embedded through youtube. yes, i know  youtube isn't very professional-like, but i'd rather focus on building my new site than worrying about how to embed/convert flash videos. so, two questions: is this tacky, and what do you think of the videos?

thanks!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 20, 2007)

come on guys! it's not forum etiquette to leave a guy hangin (or at least it shouldn't be )


----------



## JDS (Dec 20, 2007)

It's not exactly forum etiquette to double post either...


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 20, 2007)

touché


----------

